# كيف تصنع خلية شمسية



## سفياندر (24 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​​كيف تصنع خلية شمسية

الخلية الشمسية هي أداة لتحويل الطاقة الشمسِية إلى كهربائية. الخلايا الشمسية العالية الكفاءة المصنعة من السيلكون تتطلّب
مصانع ضخمة، درجات حرارة عالية والكثير من المالِ.
في هذا المشروع سنسعى لصنع خلية شمسية بإمكانيات جداً بسيطة و متوفرة. خليتنا الشمسية ستصنع من أكسيد النحاسوز
بدلاً من السيلكون. حيث يعد أكسيد النحاسوز من أول المواد التي عُرفت لعرض التأثيرِ الكهروضوئيِ.
لصنع الخلية الشمسية تحتاج المواد التالية:
صفيحة من النحاس أبعادها تقريباً 7سم × 15سم.
أسلاك توصيل (تمساح).
ميكروأميتر يمكن أَن يقرأَ التياراتَ بين( 0 -100 ) ميكروامبير.
سخان كهربائي( hotplate ) .
أي قنينة بلاستيكية واضحة وكبيرة بحيث يمكن قطع قمتها بسهولة. ( مثل تلك الخاصة بالمياه المعدنية سعة 2 لتر)
ملعقتا طعام من ملح المائدة.
ماء حنفية.
ورق صنفرة.
مقص معدني لقطع لوح الصفيحة النحاسية.
طريقة العمل و الملاحظات:
السخان الكهربائي المستخدم له الشكل التالي:





اقطع قطعة نحاسية مناسبة لمساحة السخان الكهربائي,ثم اغسل يديك جيداً للتأكد من عدم وجود أي كريمات أو ما شابهها

و كذلك اغسل الصفيحة النحاسية بالصابون أَو المطهّرِ للتخلص من أي دهن. استعمل ورق الصقل (ورق الصنفرة) لتنظيف

الصفائح النحاسية كليَّاً، وبالتالي تتأكد من إزالة أيّ كبريتيد أَو تآكل خفيف.

الآن، ضع الصفيحة النحاسية المُنَظَّفة والمُجَفَّفة على السخان.






عندما يسخن النحاس ، سترى أنماط الأكسدةِ الجميلةِ تبدأُ بالتَشكيل. (اللون البرتقالي، الأرجواني، والاحمر سيغطّي النحاس).






كلما ازداد التوهج تزداد درجة حرارة النحاس ،و تَختفي الألوان تدريجياً حيث تستبدل الألوان السابقة بطلاء أسود من الأكسيدِ النحاسي.






بعد نِصْف ساعةِ ، أطفئ السخان و اترك النحاسَ الحارَ على السخان ليبرد ببطئ. (تجنب تبريده بسرعة، حتى لاَ يبْقى
الأكسيد الأسود متَمسّكَاً بالنحاسِ).

عندما يبرد النحاس ، (هذا يَأْخذُ حوالي 20 دقيقةَ), ينكمش هو و الأكسيد النحاسيُ الأسود أيضاً و لَكنَّ بنسب مختلفةِ، مما

يؤدي إلى سهولة التخلص من رقاقةَ الأكسيدِ النحاسيةِ السوداءِ ." أي حك خفيف بيديك تحت الماء الجاري سيزيل أغلب القطعِ

الصغيرة". ( لا تستخدم القوة في إزالة كل البقعِ السوداءِ بالحَكّ الصعبِ أَو باستخدام سلك النحاس الناعمِ فقد يؤدي ذلك لأن

تُتلفُ طبقة أكسيد النحاسوز الحمراء الحسّاسة و التي نَحتاجهاُ لعملِ الخليةِ الشمسيِة).






اقطع صفيحة ثانية جديدة (لها نفس مساحة الأولى).

أحنِ كلتا القطعتان بلطف، بحيث يلائمون القنينةِ البلاستيكيةِ بدون لمس أحدهما الآخر. (اجعل وجه طلاء أكسيدِ النحاسوز
الذي كان فوق المشعلِ خارج القنينة).

أربط سلكي التوصيل(التمساح)، واحد إلى الصفيحة النحاسيِة الجديدة، وواحد إلى أكسيدِ النحاسوز. أوصل الصفيحةِ

النحاسيِة النظيفِة بالطرف الموجب للميكرواميترِ, أوصل صفيحة أكسيد النحاسوز بالطرف السالب للميكرواميتر.

ذوب ملعقتان من ملح الطعام في ماء حار. ثمّ صْبُّ الماء المالحَ بعناية إلى القنينة. يجِب أَن لا يغطي الماء المالح الصفائح

بالكامل,( اترك حوالي بوصة من الصفيحة فوق الماء).


النتيجة:

ستكون قراءة التيار في الظل حوالي 20 ميكرواميتر اما تحت الشمس فهي 70 ميكرواميتر.

يمكن اختبار تاثير تركيز المحلول الملحي على التيار الناتج.

التفسير:

أكسيد النحاسوز نوع المواد شبه الموصلة, التي تقع بين المواد العازلة( لا توصل التيار) و المواد الموصلة.

عندما يضرب نور الشمس الالكترونات في أكسيدِ النحاسوز، تكتسب بعضاً مِن الالكترونات الطاقة الكافية من نورِ الشمس
لتصبح حرة الحركة (الكهرباءِ).

تتحرك الالكترونات الحرةُ إلى الماء المالحِ، ثمّ إلى الصفيحة النحاسيِة النظيفِة، إلى السلكِ، خلال الميكرواميترِ، ويعود إلى
صفيحة أكسيد النحاسوز.

بينما تتحرك الالكترونات خلال الميكرواميترِ ، تتَحرك الإبرة الموجودة بداخله.
​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية تسمى هذه الخلية النحاسية وجربتها فعلا لكنها غير فعالة جدا


----------



## ذياد نسر (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود لكن هذه الخليه غير عمليه


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## samoha-991 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رااااااائع ومفهوم مشكووووووور


----------



## abdullah20000 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود لكن هذه الخليه ​


----------



## abdullah20000 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافية تسمى هذه الخلية النحاسية وجربته​


----------

